# No puedo montar Kingston Micro SD 2 Gb

## acidrums4

Resulta que hace poco he comprado una tarjeta Micro SD de 2 Gb de Kingston, para sustituir una de 512 Mb Sandisk para mi celular, un Motorola Z6. Pero desde ese entonces, al conectar el celular al computador con un cable USB no reconoce ni la tarjeta de memoria externa (la micro SD kingston) ni la memoria internal del celular: No se monta automáticamente en el entorno gráfico ni se deja montar por la terminal (al intentar montarla por terminal, aparece un mensaje que dice umount: /dev/sdd: dispositivo desconocido". Nautilus lista a los dos discos del celular como "application/octet-stream".

Al hacer ls sobre los dispositivos dice (sdd es la tarjeta externa y sde la interna):

```

% ls /dev/sdd

brw-rw---- 1 0 6 8, 48 mar 20 13:44 /dev/sdd

% ls /dev/sde

brw-rw---- 1 0 6 8, 64 mar 20 13:44 /dev/sde

```

lsusb lista al celular como:

```

Bus 001 Device 007: ID 22b8:6426 Motorola PCS

```

Y esta es la salida obtenida de dmesg:

```

[  736.620319] usb 1-3: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 6

[  736.738968] usb 1-3: New USB device found, idVendor=22b8, idProduct=6426

[  736.738978] usb 1-3: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=4

[  736.738984] usb 1-3: Product: MS

[  736.738989] usb 1-3: Manufacturer: Motorola Inc.

[  736.738994] usb 1-3: SerialNumber: 9083515124BA0F1918

[  736.742904] scsi12 : usb-storage 1-3:1.0

[  741.745205] scsi 12:0:0:0: Direct-Access     Motorola MSnc.            0101 PQ: 0 ANSI: 2

[  741.745347] scsi 12:0:0:1: Direct-Access     Motorola MSnc.            0101 PQ: 0 ANSI: 2

[  741.748295] sd 12:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg5 type 0

[  741.748985] sd 12:0:0:1: Attached scsi generic sg6 type 0

[  741.764375] sd 12:0:0:0: [sdd] Attached SCSI removable disk

[  741.775306] sd 12:0:0:1: [sde] Attached SCSI removable disk

[  747.947131] sd 12:0:0:0: [sdd] Adjusting the sector count from its reported value: 3841911

[  747.947147] sd 12:0:0:0: [sdd] 3841910 512-byte logical blocks: (1.96 GB/1.83 GiB)

[  747.947874] sd 12:0:0:1: [sde] Adjusting the sector count from its reported value: 128718

[  747.947885] sd 12:0:0:1: [sde] 128717 512-byte logical blocks: (65.9 MB/62.8 MiB)

[  747.948751] sd 12:0:0:0: [sdd] Assuming drive cache: write through

[  747.949750] sd 12:0:0:1: [sde] Assuming drive cache: write through

[  747.952509] sd 12:0:0:0: [sdd] Adjusting the sector count from its reported value: 3841911

[  747.953254] sd 12:0:0:1: [sde] Adjusting the sector count from its reported value: 128718

[  747.954001] sd 12:0:0:0: [sdd] Assuming drive cache: write through

[  747.954024]  sdd:

[  747.954863] sd 12:0:0:1: [sde] Assuming drive cache: write through

[  747.954870]  sde:

[  747.960778] 

[  779.099055] usb 1-3: reset high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 6

[  779.237138] sd 12:0:0:0: [sdd] Unhandled error code

[  779.237147] sd 12:0:0:0: [sdd] Result: hostbyte=0x07 driverbyte=0x00

[  779.237156] sd 12:0:0:0: [sdd] CDB: cdb[0]=0x28: 28 00 00 3a 9e 80 00 00 08 00

[  779.237176] end_request: I/O error, dev sdd, sector 3841664

[  779.237185] Buffer I/O error on device sdd, logical block 1920832

[  779.237194] Buffer I/O error on device sdd, logical block 1920833

[  779.237200] Buffer I/O error on device sdd, logical block 1920834

[  779.237207] Buffer I/O error on device sdd, logical block 1920835

[  779.248273] sde: detected capacity change from 65903104 to 0

[  779.255902] sdd: detected capacity change from 1967057920 to 0

[  779.280999] sd 12:0:0:0: [sdd] Unhandled error code

[  779.281022] sd 12:0:0:0: [sdd] Result: hostbyte=0x07 driverbyte=0x00

[  779.281031] sd 12:0:0:0: [sdd] CDB: cdb[0]=0x28: 28 00 00 3a 9e 80 00 00 08 00

[  779.281051] end_request: I/O error, dev sdd, sector 3841664

[  779.281060] Buffer I/O error on device sdd, logical block 1920832

[  779.281068] Buffer I/O error on device sdd, logical block 1920833

[  779.281074] Buffer I/O error on device sdd, logical block 1920834

[  779.281080] Buffer I/O error on device sdd, logical block 1920835

[  779.284511] sd 12:0:0:1: [sde] Unhandled error code

[  779.284519] sd 12:0:0:1: [sde] Result: hostbyte=0x07 driverbyte=0x00

[  779.284527] sd 12:0:0:1: [sde] CDB: cdb[0]=0x28: 28 20 00 01 f6 c8 00 00 01 00

[  779.284548] end_request: I/O error, dev sde, sector 128712

[  779.284556] Buffer I/O error on device sde, logical block 128712

[  791.493363] firefox used greatest stack depth: 5508 bytes left

[  810.023929] usb 1-3: USB disconnect, address 6

[ 1728.105279] firefox used greatest stack depth: 5120 bytes left

[ 2837.935106] usb 1-3: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 7

[ 2838.053181] usb 1-3: New USB device found, idVendor=22b8, idProduct=6426

[ 2838.053190] usb 1-3: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=4

[ 2838.053197] usb 1-3: Product: MS

[ 2838.053202] usb 1-3: Manufacturer: Motorola Inc.

[ 2838.053207] usb 1-3: SerialNumber: 9083515124BA0F1918

[ 2838.056937] scsi13 : usb-storage 1-3:1.0

[ 2843.056963] scsi 13:0:0:0: Direct-Access     Motorola MSnc.            0101 PQ: 0 ANSI: 2

[ 2843.057108] scsi 13:0:0:1: Direct-Access     Motorola MSnc.            0101 PQ: 0 ANSI: 2

[ 2843.058380] sd 13:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg5 type 0

[ 2843.061283] sd 13:0:0:1: Attached scsi generic sg6 type 0

[ 2843.073106] sd 13:0:0:0: [sdd] Attached SCSI removable disk

[ 2843.074468] sd 13:0:0:1: [sde] Attached SCSI removable disk

[ 2849.947336] sd 13:0:0:0: [sdd] Adjusting the sector count from its reported value: 3841911

[ 2849.947352] sd 13:0:0:0: [sdd] 3841910 512-byte logical blocks: (1.96 GB/1.83 GiB)

[ 2849.948088] sd 13:0:0:1: [sde] Adjusting the sector count from its reported value: 128718

[ 2849.948100] sd 13:0:0:1: [sde] 128717 512-byte logical blocks: (65.9 MB/62.8 MiB)

[ 2849.948946] sd 13:0:0:0: [sdd] Assuming drive cache: write through

[ 2849.949834] sd 13:0:0:1: [sde] Assuming drive cache: write through

[ 2849.953090] sd 13:0:0:0: [sdd] Adjusting the sector count from its reported value: 3841911

[ 2849.953959] sd 13:0:0:1: [sde] Adjusting the sector count from its reported value: 128718

[ 2849.954829] sd 13:0:0:0: [sdd] Assuming drive cache: write through

[ 2849.954837]  sdd:

[ 2849.955833] sd 13:0:0:1: [sde] Assuming drive cache: write through

[ 2849.955840]  sde:

[ 2849.962964] 

[ 2880.099085] usb 1-3: reset high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 7

[ 2880.232575] sd 13:0:0:0: [sdd] Unhandled error code

[ 2880.232584] sd 13:0:0:0: [sdd] Result: hostbyte=0x07 driverbyte=0x00

[ 2880.232592] sd 13:0:0:0: [sdd] CDB: cdb[0]=0x28: 28 00 00 3a 9e 80 00 00 08 00

[ 2880.232614] end_request: I/O error, dev sdd, sector 3841664

[ 2880.232622] Buffer I/O error on device sdd, logical block 1920832

[ 2880.232630] Buffer I/O error on device sdd, logical block 1920833

[ 2880.232637] Buffer I/O error on device sdd, logical block 1920834

[ 2880.232644] Buffer I/O error on device sdd, logical block 1920835

[ 2880.253177] sd 13:0:0:1: [sde] Unhandled error code

[ 2880.253186] sd 13:0:0:1: [sde] Result: hostbyte=0x07 driverbyte=0x00

[ 2880.253195] sd 13:0:0:1: [sde] CDB: cdb[0]=0x28: 28 20 00 01 f6 00 00 00 08 00

[ 2880.253215] end_request: I/O error, dev sde, sector 128512

[ 2880.253224] Buffer I/O error on device sde, logical block 128512

[ 2880.253232] Buffer I/O error on device sde, logical block 128513

[ 2880.253239] Buffer I/O error on device sde, logical block 128514

[ 2880.253245] Buffer I/O error on device sde, logical block 128515

[ 2880.253252] Buffer I/O error on device sde, logical block 128516

[ 2880.253262] Buffer I/O error on device sde, logical block 128517

[ 2880.260607] sdd: detected capacity change from 1967057920 to 0

```

Si cambio la Micro SD Kingston por la antigua Sandisk y conecto el celular al computador, reconoce los dos dispositivos y se montan automáticamente. Intenté conectando la Micro SD Kingston con un lector USB de tarjetas Micro SD tampoco se deja montar; pero si intento con el adaptador de Micro SD a SD (el que venía con la tarjeta Micro SD) se monta automáticamente! Pero no es un problema sólo de mi computador, puesto que intenté conectando el celular en otro computador con Ubuntu 9.04 y tampoco reconoce la tarjeta Micro SD ni la memoria interna del celular. Pero en ese mismo computador, en Windows XP, sí las reconoce.

Mi usuario ya está en el grupo plugdev (aclaro antes de que alguien me diga que este problema es debido a que mi usuario no está dentro de plugdev), el kernel que compilé tiene soporte para discos SCSI, y ya he formateado la tarjeta Micro SD tanto desde el celular como desde el otro computador que tiene Windows XP... No he podido formatearla ni desde mi computador ni desde el que tiene ubuntu 9.04.

Aunque este problema es trivial pues es muy molesto tener que retirar la tarjeta Micro SD del celular cada vez que quiero transferirle datos desde el computador... Y como siempre, si alguien me puede ayudar se lo agradeceré mucho  :Very Happy: 

----------

## pcmaster

¿De qué marca y modelo es el lector de tarjetas?

¿Reconoce el teléfono la tarjeta de 2 GB? ¿has formateado la tarjeta de 2 GB con el teléfono?

----------

## acidrums4

Si, la reconoce perfectamente. La he formateado dos veces desde el teléfono pero todo sigue igual. El lector de tarjetas es interno y lspci lo lista como "Ricoh Co Ltd xD-Picture Card Controller (rev 05)".

----------

## pelelademadera

yo tengo el mismo problema con uno usb

Bus 001 Device 006: ID 14cd:6700 Super Top Card Reader

lo lo lee desde el lector, pero si desde el celu...

lspci -v

 *Quote:*   

> Bus 001 Device 006: ID 14cd:6700 Super Top Card Reader
> 
> Device Descriptor:
> 
>   bLength                18
> ...

 

----------

## pcmaster

Si el teléfono lee la tarjeta pero el lector no, comprueba:

1- Que el lector sea compatible con el tipo de tarjeta. Hay algunos que pueden estar limitados a un tamaño máximo por hardware.

2- Que en el kernel linux tengas activada la opción de probar varios LUN en cada dispositivo. Si no lo está, solemente verá una de las ranuras del lector.

3- Que el kernel esté compilado con soporte para el sistema de ficheros usado en la tarjeta.

4- Que la tarjeta no esté protegida mediante DRM (Digital Restrictions Management). Las tarjetas SD soportan DRM (de ahí su nombre Secure Digital) y si se graba en ellas material con copyright usando un dispositivo que soporte DRM (como algunos móviles) puede protegerla contra copia.

----------

## acidrums4

Pues en mi caso la Micro SD puede ser leída con el lector de tarjetas, pero conectándola a un adaptador de Micro SD a SD, y es de hecho la única manera en la que puede ser leída, porque con el adaptador de Micro SD a USB externo (un aparato como éste) no puede ser leìda ni conectando el celular al computador.

De todas maneras, el kernel que uso si soporta el sistema de archivos de esas tarjetas (el celular las formatea como fat16), pues si no fuera así ni antes ni nunca hubiera podido escribir datos en la tarjeta; no creo que la tarjeta esté protegida con DRM porque aunque sólo pueda acceder a ella con el computador mediante el lector de tarjetas SD (con el adaptador de Micro SD a SD) puedo escribir y leer datos normalmente.

Mi pregunta es si no tiene algo que ver ese "Buffer I/O error" que muestra dmesg, estuve googleando un poco pero no encuentro una respuesta satisfactoria. Incluso con el live CD de ubuntu probé a ver si reconocía los discos conectando el celular pero es igual, incluso gparted no reconoce ningún disco.

----------

## pcmaster

Pues me da que el lector de microsd a usb debe ser incompatible con la tarjeta. ¿De qué marca/modelo es?

----------

## acidrums4

La verdad no sé; ya no tengo el empaque y ni siquiera tiene alguna marca en especial... Pero voy a probar mañana con ese mismo lector en un computador que tenga Windows para ver qué pasa.[/glsa]

----------

## pelelademadera

proba seteando desde bios los usb a 1.1 en vez de 2.0 a veces no andan por eso.

al menos mi lector anda asi....

----------

## acidrums4

Acabo de insertar la tarjeta Micro SD, con el adaptador de Micro SD a USB, en un computador con Windows XP. Reconoce la unidad pero no la monta, dice que no hay ningún disco... No sé si es un defecto de fábrica o que el adaptador de Micro SD a USB y el celular son incompatibles con la tarjeta Micro SD, pero creo que definitivamente no es un problema de software.

----------

## pcmaster

Si no pone marca/modelo, intenta hacer un lsusb a ver qué sale.

Por ejemplo, en mi caso:

Bus 008 Device 003: ID 2040:7050 Hauppauge Nova-T Stick

Bus 003 Device 002: ID 046d:c00c Logitech, Inc. Optical Wheel Mouse

Aparte del nombre, los Id USB (2040:7050, 046d:c00c, etc) son únicos (exepto algunas raras excepciones) para cada dispositivo.

----------

## acidrums4

```

% sudo lsusb

Contraseña:

Bus 004 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

Bus 001 Device 005: ID 13fe:2240 Kingston Technology Company Inc. # ---> Esta es la tarjeta Micro SD conectada con el adaptador de Micro SD a USB

Bus 001 Device 004: ID 0c45:62c0 Microdia Sonix USB 2.0 Camera

Bus 001 Device 003: ID 12d1:1003 Huawei Technologies Co., Ltd. E220 HSDPA Modem / E270 HSDPA/HSUPA Modem

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub

Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

Bus 005 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

```

Busque (busque con tilde en la e, siento no poner tildes; es que sin querer entre a ubuntu en ingles) en google el ID del dispositivo, es decir "ID 13fe:2240", pero no aparece nada que pueda ayudar...

----------

## pcmaster

Esto:

ID 13fe:2240 Kingston Technology Company Inc.

te dice que el fabricante es 13fe (código de kingston) y el producto 2240 (no he encontrado el código). Pero dichos códigos son del lector, no de la tarjeta.

Existe la posibilidad de que el lector sea incompatible con la tarjeta, pero no debería ser así si la tarjeta y el lector vinieron juntos en el mismo paquete.

USB ids: http://www.linux-usb.org/usb.ids

----------

## acidrums4

Pues si, efectivamente y como lo había dicho en el mensaje del 23 de marzo, es muy probable que el adaptador Micro SD a USB sea incompatible con la tarjeta Kingston, ya que tampoco la reconoció en un computador con Windows XP y no son de la misma marca (supongo) porque ese adaptador no venía con la tarjeta de memoria. Pero si damos por hecho que ese lector sea incompatible con la tarjeta de memoria, ¿Porqué cuando conecto el celular a un computador con linux no reconoce las unidades de disco y en un computador con Windows si las reconoce y las monta?

----------

## pcmaster

 *acidrums4 wrote:*   

>  ¿Porqué cuando conecto el celular a un computador con linux no reconoce las unidades de disco y en un computador con Windows si las reconoce y las monta?

 

¿No habrás formateado la tarjeta SD en NTFS, verdad?

----------

## acidrums4

No, claro que no... siempre me toca formatearla como fat16 porque sólo así la reconoce el celular.

----------

